# Got a pretty decent one!



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I was very blessed to have taken such a fine animal!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

That is awesome, he is a brute! Congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, if E Texas even BETTER...WW


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*Blessed indeed*

Nice deer thanks for sharing Beau


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great deer*

Great deer ! What does he score


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!
RT


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks, Fellas!! He scored 151"!!! Its a Victoria County Buck!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## hermosablue (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice, great deer..


----------



## GringoOutdoors (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like you had a great opening weekend!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Congats!!!!Nice Deer ! I come in from offshore on Tuesday so Wednesday will be my opening day


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats Drake. Very nice deer.


----------



## Mr.Catfish04 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where in Victoria Co? I'm over in the east part. Thats a great buck.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Way To Go!!........Congrats!!*


----------



## robby (Aug 2, 2005)

Good looking buck, congrats.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice Buck


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What no story???? come on Drake you can do better than that..He's at least a 150''!!! Lets hear it...Walker


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Awesome buck!!

df20


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats, TXDrake.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome Buck TxDrake, Just Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice buck! wish I still had my lease


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Great deer!Where abouts in Victoria.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Got yourself a dandy of a buck!!! Way to go!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

great buck bro. call me i'm working nights. this is willie


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice deer


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Great deer


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Awesome deer! I love that red forehead! Congrats.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome buck Jason. Glad you finally took that deep breath and pulled the trigger. He will look great on the wall!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice Buck!! Lotta character. congrats!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

NICE BUCK TD!! Has very cool character!!

swamp


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Great looking buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

So it really works? I'd have never thought of using full metal jacket ammo in a .223 then just sliding the arrow through the bullet hole. 

Congratulations! That Pale Guy sent me the pics via cell phone when you sent them to him...super buck!

TH


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice deer, Jason!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Awesome buck anywhere in the country - congrats on taking him.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Great buck, TXDrake!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Really nice buck...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome buck...got the pics via txt the day you shot him!!



Bucksnort said:


> Awesome buck Jason. Glad you finally took that deep breath and pulled the trigger. He will look great on the wall!


snort's just glad he can stop huntin the pale guys stand now!!!:cop:


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice buck.all our shooters were staying away from the does and little guys cause thats all we saw...and hogs ...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> awesome buck...got the pics via txt the day you shot him!!
> snort's just glad he can stop huntin the pale guys stand now!!!:cop:


LOL, apparently you haven't talked to Palerider.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> LOL, apparently you haven't talked to Palerider.


i guess not?? did he take back his stand?? :cheers:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> What no story???? come on Drake you can do better than that..He's at least a 150''!!! Lets hear it...Walker


Walker, I will be glad to post up the details. We are starting up a unit at the plant and just haven't had a chance, but I will!



willeye said:


> great buck bro. call me I'm working nights. this is willie


Willie, Ill give ya a call when I get up tomorrow. Thanks, Buddy!



gander said:


> Great deer!Where abouts in Victoria.


Lets just say SW of the City! Thanks so much!



Bucksnort said:


> Awesome buck Jason. Glad you finally took that deep breath and pulled the trigger. He will look great on the wall!


Danny, Thanks so much!!! You were my inspiration for the trigger pull!!! Thanks again!



Trouthunter said:


> So it really works? I'd have never thought of using full metal jacket ammo in a .223 then just sliding the arrow through the bullet hole.
> 
> Congratulations! That Pale Guy sent me the pics via cell phone when you sent them to him...super buck!
> 
> TH


TH, Thanks so much!!! Yeah, it does really work!! LOL! You know what they say "If ya ain't Cheatin, You ain't tryin!!!"! Thanks again!



marshhunter said:


> awesome buck...got the pics via txt the day you shot him!!
> 
> snort's just glad he can stop huntin the pale guys stand now!!!:cop:


LOL, Thanks, Buddy!!! Nah, Danny's on the trail of another "Beast" over there in the vicinty of Pale's Stand and I hope he Bag's him!!!

Thank you all!!!!! I do appreciate it!!! I was very blessed to take him and I'm even more blessed to hunt with such great people!!!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Why did you shoot your pet deer? J/K


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

llred said:


> Why did you shoot your pet deer? J/K


Got tired of the Feed Bill!!!


----------



## awshannon (May 20, 2007)

Did he come off the Terrell ranch?


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very, very nice....simply awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

Sweet! Great buck Jason. I know you have put in a lot of hard work for that one. Congrats!
BB


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

heck of a buck!!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

heck ya, great looking buck!


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

There are a few nice bucks in the area sw of the city...there are a couple in my dads house from that river bottom area....Great deer...makes me ready to go huntin..


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Great buck Jason, there is not another person more undesirvi I mean has earned a buck of that magnitude in awhile. Congrats


----------



## BUCKTREK (Oct 26, 2010)

Great buck !!!!!good for you. thanks for posting


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

DANG GOOD BUCK JASON!!!!! i bet that suzuki was struggling trying to get that big boy back to camp.Great trophy!!!!!!
Richard


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> Sweet! Great buck Jason. I know you have put in a lot of hard work for that one. Congrats!
> BB


John,

Thanks so much! Hey, call me when you get a chance. We need to plan another trip together somewhere real soon to go kill something!



jjtroutkiller said:


> Great buck Jason, there is not another person more undesirvi I mean has earned a buck of that magnitude in awhile. Congrats


Joe,

I appreciate it! Lets go do some fishing! I'm ready now, Buddy!!!! 



TripleSranch said:


> DANG GOOD BUCK JASON!!!!! i bet that suzuki was struggling trying to get that big boy back to camp.Great trophy!!!!!!
> Richard


Richard,

Thanks so much and the Sammi didn't haul this one I had to get the "Big Truck"!! Actually, I'm still having a couple of things done to it, then it will be heading down there for the rest of the season! Thanks Again!!

Thank You All!!! You guys are very kind and I truly appreciate the great words from my 2Cool Brethren!!! You guys rock and I'm truly blessed. Here's to everyone having a Very Happy Thanksgiving and a Very Merry Christmas Holiday!!! God Bless you all!!! Through Faith All Things Are Possible!!!

Best Regards,
Jason Davenport


----------

